# telnet/ssh

## spyder

ok i have the system up and running, what do i have to install to be able to log in remotely?>

----------

## yem

You should already have openssh installed. If not:

emerge openssh

rc-update add sshd default

/etc/ini.d/sshd start

You can then ssh in over TCP/IP. The port is 22.

Telnet is pretty much obsolete - at least on linux.

----------

## spyder

thanks alot

----------

## dwende

If I have the sshd running on the Linux box, what

client could I use on a Windoze machine to connect.

(W2000 comes with a telnet client - but I don't know

about ssh).

----------

## Binestar

On windows you can use openssh, SecureCRT, or any other ssh1 or ssh2 complaint client.

SecureCRT has a free 30 day demo, openSSH is under the GPL (IIRC)

Binestar

----------

## Soupy

I personally recommend putty for Win32 use.

----------

## masseya

I would also like to recommend putty for windows use.  It's a really neat app that doesn't have to be installed in the traditional click 'n' play windows manner.  Here's their download page.

----------

## ashkar

putty is indeed the king of windows ssh. it also has partner apps enabling scp and sftp.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *yem wrote:*   

> Telnet is pretty much obsolete - at least on linux.

 

Obsolete or not, I don't know a better thing to quickly test a server...

And there's no telnet client installed in gentoo, what can I emerge to do that?

And if ssh can do it, what's the arguments needed?

----------

## fyerk

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obsolete or not, I don't know a better thing to quickly test a server...
> 
> And there's no telnet client installed in gentoo, what can I emerge to do that?
> ...

 

To test a server, I assume you mean testing various ports other than just remote login? I'd suggest netcat over telnet - it is far superior.

For netcat:

```

# emerge netcat

```

If you really want telnet:

```

# emerge netkit-telnetd

```

----------

